# Masterbuilt Propane Smoker Temperature Concerns



## hfactor (Jul 9, 2011)

So I've thrown in the towel with my Meco electric smoker, seems like generating the correct TBS was a hit or miss operation, something I don’t want when I smoke.

So I've found some encouraging reviews and comments on the Masterbuilt Propane Smoker.   The concern I have is using the unit at low temperatures.   I want to be able to smoke salmon between 180 degrees and 200 degrees, and sounds like this unit might have problems maintaining that temperature without modifications.

If any of you can provide some information on low temperatures and the Masterbuilt Propane unit, I’d appreciate it…

This is the Bass Pro unit, the XL unit is too big for what I’m smoking….


----------



## stumprat (Jul 26, 2011)

I use a masterbuilt 30" vertical propane smoker. Mine gets down to 170-180 when set on low. Which is what I like to run for doing my fish also.

I also use a cast iron skillet for my wood chunks. Works great for stabilizing temps.


----------



## mr mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I have smoked steelhead (salmon's close cousin) and can get my MB gasser to drop pretty low except when it is in direct sunlight during these hot summers!  Move it to the shade and I can get down to the 180 range as well.  When smoking that low I typically opt for wood chips that are near sawdust for wood as the chunks don't offer too much smoke that low.


----------



## hfactor (Jul 26, 2011)

I purchased the Masterbuilt 30” from Bass Pro; I’ve run it about 6 times now, made an outstanding tri-tip, and some great batches of smoked salmon.   By adding a vent at the bottom, I’ve been able to get the smoker down to 195 degrees.   Not as low as I’d like, but having problems with getting enough smoke generation at those temperatures.

  
I’m still trying different wood chunk platforms.   The out-of-the-box wood pan does not work, as everything flames.   I’ve tried placing a cast iron pan directly on top of the original chip pan, and at 230 degrees, smoke generation is not a problem.   But at 195 degrees, the wood doesn’t generate enough smoke.   I’m going to try placing the cast iron pan directly above the propane flame, 2” above on a custom rack.   I’ve been told that at the low temperatures, getting the chip/chunk pan close to the flame will help in generating smoke.
  

I’ve made the various modifications, casters, base supporting straps, and a new vent at the top, and a new vent at the bottom.

  

Getting close to mastering this smoker, but not there yet….


----------



## bubbasmokesgood (Jun 27, 2012)

use green wood, it smokes better and is naturally moist causing more smoke less flame , keep fire off wood by using different pan for wood, thicker metal helps, generally try to cold smoke the meats in the smoker then transfer to your oven where you should be able to cook off the rest at a more constant temp,


----------



## hfactor (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Bubba,

Thanks for responding, albeit 11 months after the fact!!

Since that post, I've learned that less wood produces better smoke and is more manageable.  Plus I've leaned that placement of the wood pan is paramount when using lower temp smokes (less than 200 degrees) verses smoking at 225 degrees and up.

I've also purchases an a-maze-n-smoker for cold smoking.  I'm getting very close to 'thin blue smoke' with all the smoking with this smoker.  TBS is critical.

Thanks again....

Hfactor


----------

